
Tokyo 2020 Olympics postponed to 2021 due to coronavirus, report says - t23
https://www.sfgate.com/cnet/article/Report-Tokyo-2020-Olympics-postponed-to-2021-due-15151350.php
======
MarlonPro
Sorry OCDs, there's no way avoiding postponement of this quadrennial event.

